# Profils/Lanceur d'applications sous Mac OS X



## Athur (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiant en classe prépa, et mon MacBook Air est mon outil de travail n°1, mais aussi mon ordinateur pour la vie de tous les jours, y compris chez moi.

En cours (où je n'ai pas de connexion Internet), afin d'économiser ma batterie, toutes les applications qui ne servent pas sont fermées, comme Dropbox, Radium, ou Tweetbot, et la luminosité de mon Mac est réduite. 
Chez moi, où mon Mac est branché 99,9% du temps, j'aime avoir toutes mes applications ouvertes et prêtes à l'emploi, et mon écran ne s'éteint jamais, mais j'oublie toujours d'en ouvrir une, manque de réflexes...

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe un software (payant ou gratuit) qui serait en quelques sortes un "gestionnaire de profils", qui ouvre toutes les applications que j'ai désignées d'un seul clic quand je suis chez moi (ainsi que des préférences OSX si c'est possible), et qui ouvre seulement mes app de bureautique quand je suis en cours.

Quelques exemples d'utilisation :

*"Profil cours"* : Pages et ProVoc ouverts, éclairage de l'écran réglé à 1 minute
*"Profil maison"* : Caffeine, Dropbox, Spotify, Airmail, Growl ouverts, luminosité au maximum

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur Google mais je n'ai jamais réussi à "expliquer" ce que je recherche, alors je me tourne vers vous. Si vous désirez des détails, n'hésitez pas à me demander !

Cordialement,
Athur


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Façon très simple 100% sans utilitaire : tu te fais deux sessions.
Chacune configurée comme tu le souhaite, avec lancement automatique des applications souhaitées.

Et il est toujours bon d'avoir deux sessions (au moins) sur sa machine.


----------

